# Amplificador Lanzar Optidrive 2500 (componentes faltantes)



## goliath510 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola gente del foro,  gracias por tomarse la molestia de leer mi post, bueno resulta que paseando por el tianguis (en mexico asi se le llama a donde la gente vende en la calle articulos variados), encontre un amplificador para auto Lanzar Optidrive 2500, por solo 50 pesos (al final solo pague 40, jajajaja), de antemano sabia que no funcionaria ya que por el precio y por el lugar donde se encontraba era logico, bueno siguiendo adelante, llegue a casa y lo conecte a mi auto, y como ya dije no encendio,, asi que saque mis herrameintas y a destaparlo!!. Resulta que la placa se encunetra en buen estado salvo que le faltan algunos componentes que vienen del centro de carga (power supply), asi mismo vi que la placa tenia impreso " LANZAR SOUND OPTI-500 Made in USA ", asi mismo descubri en internet que el optidrive 500 es el mismo que el optidrive 2500 solo que este ultimo salio despues que ceso la produccion del opti-500, solo con diferente carcasa y pintura, es por eso que la placa que traia dice opti-500, asi mismo descubri que le faltan los componentes numerados asi Q65 a Q80, asi mismo descubri que el Q73 y Q75 presentan marcas de que hubo alguna especie de explosion o corto circuito ya que la tableta presenta residuos como de humo/flamazo, asi mismo reemplazare 4 resistencias deñadas de 10 ohms situadas en los Q71, Q73, Q75, y Q77, pero el VERDADERO problema esta en que no se que componentes faltan en los Q65 al Q80, ya que al desarmar el amplificador asi venia, asi mismo les comento que el Q63 que es un PNP tambien tiene que ser reemplazado afortunadamente ya lo identifique, asi que sin mas por el momento les agradeceria me pudieran decir que componentes me faltan, de antemano muchisimas gracias!!!!

Aqui estan las especificaciones del amplificador:

Lanzar Optidrive 2500

UNRATED AMP

Output Power at 11.9V:
2 x 250W RMS @ 4 ohms (0.01% THD)
2 x 500W RMS @ 2 ohms
1 x 1000W  RMS @ 4 ohms bridged

Muchas gracias, espero me puedan ayudar!
Aqui algunas fotos (la resolucion de la camara no es muy buena por que es la webcam del portatil).

Aqui estan las otras fotos.
Gracias.


----------



## ibdali (Mar 25, 2010)

el de la segunda y tercera imagen son diodos y transistores mosfet, sin una mejor imagen es lo unico que te puedo decir, con mas datos te diría que componentes puedes usar para que te funcione.

El transistor de la cuarta imagen debe ser igual al opuesto que hay en la otra rama.Fijate cual es.

El resto de las imagenes muestran los mismos faltantes de la segunda y tercera imagen.

Si me dices a donde van esos cables te podría ubicar donde van los diodos y donde los mosfet, pero debes darme una foto del lado de las pistas y te los ubicaría a todos. Pero las imagenes deben tener mayor calidad, sino no veo nada...........je!je!

espero imagenes.........


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Pero le faltan un par de transistores... Necesita el diagrama del amplificador para poder saber que numero de transistor va ahí.

Otra es trazar el circuito a mano, en base a este y a pura masa encefálica, tratar de averiguar si los transistores NPN o PNP, mosfets o lo que sea...


----------



## goliath510 (Mar 25, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias, tratare de subir imagenes de mayor resolucion (la camara que use era la de portatil), asi mismo les comento que he buscado como loco el diagrama del amplificador sin haber tenido exito, (el amplificador creo que salio a mediados de los 90's, creo que es clase A/B, y creo que este pequeño mounstro consume gran cantidad de corriente brigandolo a 4 ohms y exprimiendole 1000w rms, por lo pronto tratare de hacerlo a mano, gracias!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

EJej, Offtopic.

Compatriota, veo que por allá se consiguen muy buena chatarra electrónica.!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## ibdali (Mar 25, 2010)

no es necesario el diagrama "Tacatomon". En general estos amplificadores son bastantes parecidos, no digo que por ello son igluales. Pero con una imagen del lado del circuito(y de calidad) podremos saber que componentes faltan.

Por supuesto que no adivinaré cual era el original, pero si podremos saber cual va a ser un buen reemplazo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Pues, si fuese por el diagrama, ya estuviese reparado... ¿no?.

Pero, pues si no hay de otra, con fotos!!!

Saludos


----------



## goliath510 (Mar 25, 2010)

Acabo de encontrar que el Q63, faltante es un NPN, 2N4403.
Tacatomon:
Pues el que busca encuentra, lo malo es que aun no tengo mucho conocimiento de electronica (a duras penas se cambiar un fusible del auto, jajajajaja no es cierto)


----------



## ibdali (Mar 25, 2010)

una ves me trajeron un ampli de estos que lo habian conectado a 220v ac y había explotado todo, no se reconocía casi ningun componente, y lo reparé sin diagrama ni nada, esta bien, tarde como dos meses, pero quedo como nuevo.


----------



## goliath510 (Mar 25, 2010)

Acabo de encontrar unas imagenes del modelo opti-500, que es el mismo pero los mosfet que me faltan estan tapados por disipadores.

Conectar un ampli a 220v??? jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> una ves me trajeron un ampli de estos que lo habian conectado a 220v ac y había explotado todo, no se reconocía casi ningun componente, y lo reparé sin diagrama ni nada, esta bien, tarde como dos meses, pero quedo como nuevo.


Tardaste 2 meses, cosa que con diagrama en mano en unos días. . Eso es lo que trato de dar a entender, con el diagrama es más fácil .
Obvio, yo también he logrado reparar sin nada a la mano.!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## goliath510 (Mar 25, 2010)

Y si hago una peticion del diagrama a Lanzar? me lo darian? el ampli es algo viejo y antes de que lanzar fuera vendido a otra compañia.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Trata de tomar buenas fotos del lado de los componentes y del lado de las soldaduras, también trata de dibujar el esquema lo mejor posible. Aquí hay mucha gente capacitada que te puede echar una mano, Vamos!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## goliath510 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok empezare a trazar el diagrama, gracias!


----------



## alaraune (Mar 26, 2010)

Checa esta pàgina:  www.diyaudio.com/forums/car-audio/120999-lanzar-optidrive-2500-abortion.html.  Dice que las piezas faltantes son fet's del tipo IRFZ44S pero el IRFZ40 serìa un buen reemplazo.   Los drivers de los fet's son 2N4401 y 2N4403.  Nos cuentas como te fuè.


----------



## goliath510 (Mar 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias alaraune, muy util la info, ahora que se cuales fet faltan, debo checar los valores de algun componente como: diodos zener, resistencias (algunas estan quemada y por logica debo reemplazarlas son de 10 ohms), y algun diodo?

Puedo usar alcohol etilico (de curacion) en vez de alcohol isopropilico, para limpiar la placa?

*El amplificador estaria trabajando a 4 ohms brigado dando alrededor de 1000w rms, que calibre de cable debo usar?

*Que fusible debo poner al amplificador? (es que en el chassis no trae ranura para fusibles)

*Que fusible debo utilizar despues de la bateria?

*He leido en algunos foros que este amplificador consume mucha corriente (Amps), usare 2 bateria para mi carro, ya que no creo que una sea suficiente, de cuantos amperes debe ser mi Alternador?

Gracias!!!


----------

